# Email response time.



## Andrew_K99 (Apr 27, 2012)

I am just curious to know what everyones expectations are for the response time of an email sent to a store/manufacturer.

Assume the email went through and it isn't a case of a SPAM filter blocking anything.

Also, assume response time is within business hours.

This question isn't based on experience with any of the IAP vendors I have dealt with, most of them seem to be awake 24/7. This is based on my current impatience waiting on a response from a manufacturer.

AK


----------



## glycerine (Apr 27, 2012)

Just curious, is the manufacturer in the US or another country?  I've sent messages to places in China and Japan and NEVER gotten a response.  After multiple attempts.  I can only assume they don't have any "english speakers" and didn't care to try and translate my messages...


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Apr 27, 2012)

glycerine said:


> Just curious, is the manufacturer in the US or another country? I've sent messages to places in China and Japan and NEVER gotten a response. After multiple attempts. I can only assume they don't have any "english speakers" and didn't care to try and translate my messages...


They are in Canada.  So there should be no translation issues.


----------



## glycerine (Apr 27, 2012)

Andrew_K99 said:


> glycerine said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious, is the manufacturer in the US or another country? I've sent messages to places in China and Japan and NEVER gotten a response. After multiple attempts. I can only assume they don't have any "english speakers" and didn't care to try and translate my messages...
> ...


 
eh, what are you talking aboot? :biggrin:


----------



## 1080Wayne (Apr 29, 2012)

Think a lot of factors enter into response time . If you sent it Friday afternoon on a long weekend with Monday holiday , you would unlikely get a reply before Tuesday , and maybe Wednesday or Thursday . Size of business also enters into it . Large businesses have staff dedicated to marketing , and should be on top of customer queries fairly fast . 
     Small businesses may be all over the map . Some will literally work themselves to death 24/7 , whereas others recognize that there is a bit more to life than work . Some may block out several days for manufacturing, then several more for marketing . 
      People get sick and have accidents . Small businesses may not be able to afford the luxury of back-up personnel . 
      And e-mails don`t always go through . I would suggest sending another .


----------



## terryf (Apr 29, 2012)

1080Wayne said:


> Think a lot of factors enter into response time . If you sent it Friday afternoon on a long weekend with Monday holiday , you would unlikely get a reply before Tuesday , and maybe Wednesday or Thursday . Size of business also enters into it . Large businesses have staff dedicated to marketing , and should be on top of customer queries fairly fast .
> Small businesses may be all over the map . Some will literally work themselves to death 24/7 , whereas others recognize that there is a bit more to life than work . Some may block out several days for manufacturing, then several more for marketing .
> People get sick and have accidents . Small businesses may not be able to afford the luxury of back-up personnel .
> And e-mails don`t always go through . I would suggest sending another .



Then these small businesses you mention will fail. Ask any MBA grad worth his/her salt, communication is the single most important factor to a successful business model. If you fail to communicate properly with prospective clients they will go else where.


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 30, 2012)

Choose the first option, although a "Less then 24hr option would have fit better).

Sometimes my real job gets in the way.  I can't access the main computer at home, and often need to wait until I can find the information that is being requested....but I answer everyone within 24hr(most of the time within 8-10hrs).







Scott


----------



## BigShed (Apr 30, 2012)

I look at answering emails the same as answering the phone. If I don't have an answer straight away I will respond and tell the person I will get the information and get back to them, but at least they know I did receive the email.

There is nothing worse than not responding to an email within a reasonable time, like was said above communication is the single most imprtant thing in business.

I sent a question to a seller asking when an item would be back in stock, that was 4 days ago, still no answer.
If he can't be bothered answering a simple enquiry (from a repeat customer I might add) I am unlikely to return.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 30, 2012)

Folks, please remember that e-mail is not 100%!  I have had numerous times where someone said they e-mailed me and I never got it, even in my spam folder.  I have also had many times where I replied to an e-mail and the customer never received my reply.  

Just a few months ago, I had a customer e-mail me about something.  I replied and then a few days later, he e-mailed again about the same thing.  I replied again and after a couple times of this, I decided to look up his number and call him since it was apparent he was not receiving my e-mails.  

Also, due to being on the internet, I get at least 200 spam e-mails per day on my various different accounts.  Fortunately, I have ISP level spam protection that filters it out but sometimes, it filters out stuff it should not.

Thanks to the spammers, e-mail is not completely reliable so please, if you have sent an e-mail to a reliable vendor and they have not replied, don't jump to conclusions that they don't care!  Try again or give them a call!


----------



## Lucky2 (Apr 30, 2012)

I will usually wait for up to 48 hrs for a reply, and then I will resend the e-mail a second time and on that one I am only willing to wait for up to 24 hrs. After the two messages have been sent and no reply gotten, I then try to find out if there is a good reason for no reply. I then try to do business with someone else, that is unless I have already sent money to first one. Then I will do whatever I can to either get my money back, or have the problem resolved to my satisfaction. But, let me say this, I always do my best to give any business the benefit of the doubt, and every chance to make things right before I raise a stink. I have been in business myself for many years and I do know that things can be missed, but there is a limit to how far I will let things go.
Len


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 30, 2012)

If email response time doesn't suit you then use the phone or change vendors. I don't understand why we, including me at times, expect others to beat to our drum beats. I know some vendors/business owners who do not answer emails but respond to phone calls in a very timely manner. Others don't return phone calls but respond to emails quickly. I know which ones to call and which to email. I didn't vote because, in my opinion, most polls are useless. I intend nothing personal but just stating a personal opinion. I hope you like your poll results.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------

